# My 3 yr. old ds is pregnant!!



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Not really. My ds REALLY wanted to pee on one of my ovulation test sticks (which he thought were pregnancy tests.) They were 1.5 yrs old, from concieving our younger daughter, but I kept the extras anyway. My son likes pretending that he's pregnant (I don't have the heart to tell him that he can't be, and I figure that it's a healthy game for him to play.) He saw me pee on a pregnancy test stick one time, so he thought that's what they were.

Anyway, for some reason, when he peed on it, the test showed two lines. He was excited, but I think he knew it was just a game. We left the test on the counter and forgot about it. Then we went out for a walk with my sister and her partner. About a half-hour into the walk, my dp came screeching up in his truck, totally freaked out. He said, "So which of you three is pregnant." (Not too happy.) I felt badly for scaring him like that, but it was pretty funny.

Anyway, I thought it was weird that the OP test would do that, even after being old.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Maybe toddlers have more of the hormone it tests for ?


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

LOL omg, too cute!


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

_aww i wish you had a pic of your dp's face!_


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

Cute!!






















Oh and I like your DS's name dovey


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

how funny! my 3 yr old ds has been telling me a lot lately how he is going to have a baby in his tummy, has a baby in his tummy, and has a baby. His baby's name is "Raider". Like you i also don't have the heart to break the news to him


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Ok, I so want to know why two lines showed.


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Yeah - me too! The whole thing sort of makes me lose my faith in those ovulation predictor tests. I mean, the test was a little bit old, but you'd think that if it was old, it would show only 1 line, even if the person using it had the hormone in their pee.

Unless my son actually has the hormone in his pee. I googled it, and found that LH (Luteinizing hormone) the one that the ovulation predictor tests for, is also found in males.

"LH acts on the interstitial cells (also known as Leydig cells) of the testes stimulating them to synthesize and secrete the male sex hormone, testosterone.

LH in males is also known as interstitial cell stimulating hormone (ICSH)."

http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ult...ml#LH_in_males

But he is only 3 yrs. old. Maybe it's an indication that his testosterone is starting to develop or something. I don't know.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

OMG, too cute...a little freaky and poor DH!


----------

